# Power button?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I see the Roamio has broken with tradition and actually has a power button.

Anyone know what it actually does?

Does it put it in standby?

Does it just tell it that no one is watching so it will know it is OK to switch tuners?

Actually turn it completely off? (Probably not that since it still takes forever to boot).


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Relating to boot times when the TiVo4 2nd CPU was enabled we saw a 50% reduction in boot time. The new TiVo5 uses a CPU that's at a minimum 3x more powerful as well as using faster internal drives. We should see a significant reduction in boot time with TiVo5 hardware.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Estimates for the boot time?


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

What does the second post have to do with the OP's question?


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

It relates directly to his post.



tomhorsley said:


> Actually turn it completely off? (*Probably not that since it still takes forever to boot*).


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Slow down and think about it, why would Tivo want to turning the box off? Six-pack of beer says it put the box in standby, and nothing more.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah it sleeps it is my guess. It really should go to sleep on its own though especially during low tv watching times like 2am-5pm M-F where you aren't likely to be around for the last 1/2hr of whatever it caches.


----------



## atsang (Jun 26, 2004)

a power button is still better than yanking the power cord for those rare times you want to power down.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

atsang said:


> a power button is still better than yanking the power cord for those rare times you want to power down.


Not rare for me - I've got my Premiere hooked to a z-wave appliance switch so I can power cycle it from my phone (and also every morning around 2 am from a cron job .


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought I might be able to discover the answers to questions like these by downloading the manual pdf file, but so far haven't found a pdf file anywhere on tivo.com :-(.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

A dual purpose button would be nice. Tap for standby & hold for power cycle. I hate crawling around back to yank it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

brentil said:


> A dual purpose button would be nice. Tap for standby & hold for power cycle. I hate crawling around back to yank it.


That's what she said.  (Sorry. lol) We can do this now by holding down the Input button on the Premiere (in case you weren't aware).


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That's what she said.  (Sorry. lol) We can do this now by holding down the Input button on the Premiere (in case you weren't aware).


I did not, thank you!


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That's what she said.  (Sorry. lol) We can do this now by holding down the Input button on the Premiere (in case you weren't aware).


Wasn't aware of that myself. Which input button do you mean? The one on the remote?


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That's what she said.  (Sorry. lol) We can do this now by holding down the Input button on the Premiere (in case you weren't aware).


The remote's input button can put the unit into standby mode? That's news to me! :up:


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry, I mean the Format button on the front of the Tivo box itself. Hold it down for several seconds and it'll reboot the box.

I got the button name wrong.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

bayern_fan said:


> The remote's input button can put the unit into standby mode? That's news to me! :up:


I believe he mis-spoke, and he's referring to the "Format" button on the front of the physical unit, though I'm not sure I've tried it on the Premiere


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> I see the Roamio has broken with tradition and actually has a power button.
> 
> Anyone know what it actually does?


To be clear the button is labelled "TV Pwr". Hitting it didn't do anything in my setup (I didn't configure the remote for my tv). This is the remote that came with the Roamio Pro (not sure about the base model remote).


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Troy J B said:


> To be clear the button is labelled "TV Pwr". Hitting it didn't do anything in my setup (I didn't configure the remote for my tv). This is the remote that came with the Roamio Pro (not sure about the base model remote).


I wasn't talking about the remote. I was talking about the circle with vertical dash button on the front of the box in some of the pictures.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Ah, pushing the green circle on the front of the box, does put the TiVo into standby.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> I wasn't talking about the remote. I was talking about the circle with vertical dash button on the front of the box in some of the pictures.


THe Roamio Plus & Pro have a "find-the-remote" feature. Preess button on box (not sure if this is it) and remote beeps.

mds


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally, an easy, quick way to put the TiVo in Standby. That PITA menu dance just to put in Standby was always ticking me off. I prefer to put my TiVo's in standby preserve the brilliance of the status lights. As for my S3, if I see the RED record lights and I want to know what it's recording, I just press Live TV to see what's up. I can leave it like that for a few hours, but over all, I give the lights lots of rest. I want the lights when I use the TiVo, just not when I'm not using it. I've seen TiVo's with rarely in Standby and they look weak.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Troy J B said:


> Ah, pushing the green circle on the front of the box, does put the TiVo into standby.


If you hold down the button (for at least 5 seconds) does it power down the TiVo?


----------

